# 350z Interior



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

Does anyone know is it possible to order 350z with the interior like this ???

http://www.nismo.org/2003/

Thanks
Joseph


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

thats a concept car i doubt it


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

thats a concept car i doubt it


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

I looked into somthing similar for an acura I used to have it was a mugen interior, and, no it's not possible as far as ordering goes. Of course you can try your best with a custom interior shop but I think it will probably look stupid, if it isn't done factory. By the way, if you're into test driving cars you can get a free subscription to billboard or mediaweek if you test drive the Lexus IS sport design, my brother just did it and it worked.
here are the links

zeeya later


http://www.billboard.com/billboard/charts/bb200.jsp

http://www.mediaweek.com/mediaweek/index.jsp


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

It's not an option on the production 350Z.

zee-ya, can you maybe lay off the free subscription spam? It's getting kinda old seeing it at the bottom of all your posts...


----------

